# Not another run-in with ski patrol...Blue 3/8...hero snow..empty



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey All,

I'll let others cover the ski conditions..but it definitely turned into hero snow this afternoon and I skied at Blue mountain for a total of 30 runs and 5+ hours..after the snow softened to buttery corn..I had some of my best non powder turns of the season...I freaking love hero snow and today was awesome..I skied with NazarethSkier, Root, Toast, and some jibhonks were in the house.

Due to early morning showers and the time change..the mountain was dead..no liftlines at all and often times there were alot of completely empty chairs going up. Around Noon..Root went down Paradise and I went down Challenge..Halfway down there was a ski patroller skiing on the right side and I skied by on the left side..a full 20+ feet away..I checked my speed before the falls as I always do and waited at the bottom for Root. Well about 15 seconds later the patroller I passed looked at me like I was an alien..all funny and with a tilted head. The conversation went like this..

SP: Do you know how fast you were going down Challenge
GSS: Probably about 60
SP: That's insane if you hit a tree you could die
GSS: Isn't Challenge a Double Diamond..extremely difficult run for experts only
SP: Yes but you shouldn't ski that fast
GSS: Mark Miller and Johann Buckley said I can ski as fast as I want as long as it's not on Burma or Paradise
SP: Well I'm only saying it for your safety
GSS: If you are so safety conscience than why aren't you wearing a helmet
SP: It's my choice what I put on my head.
GSS: But you should set an example

Then I got on the lift with the patroller..Root was on the chair behind but may have got some audio on his camera..Anyway we argued back and forth the entire lift ride..and I kept bluntly saying...Joel, I have been skiing for 20 years....Joel is there a slow skiing sign on Challenge..Joel I am aware of other skiers and riders..and he was bringing kids into it...By the top he was pretty tense..but then he got on the lift with me and Root again and he sort of apoligized and shook my hand..then I went back into it again...but there was no sense reasoning with him. I wasn't even going to post his name until the following event occured about an hour later.

Root and I decided to ski a final run down Paradise..it turned out that Joel and another Patroller were doing speed control on a empty and I mean empty..like crickets chirping and shit..almost eerie Paradise..maybe 5 people top to bottom..so I went really slow by the patrollers and on the bottom section I opened it up a bit..not hauling but I would say cruising speed appropriate for a 80 yard wide run...I didn't even know we were being chased...So me and Root took off our boots and then the two ski patrollers said to stop and we both said..."We're leaving"..Joel..asked..you got my name earlier, I forgot your..and I said my name was Juan..that got him a little steamed and Root told the patroller inches away not to touch him. So I walked to my car..I was followed by the other patroller who threatened to call the State Trooper..for what??? But anyway I ended up driving home in my ski boots but I still think the patroller got me and Roots plate #'s. I did nothing wrong today...nothing at all. It was a great day..the liftees were friendly, security/ski check were friendly, the patrons were happy and 95% of the ski patrollers were lapping up the wonderful spring snow..but seriously...fast skiing on Challenge..and threatening to call the cops for skiing Paradise at way less than cruising speed.

I really enjoy skiing at Blue..it's close to where I live, the lifts are fast, snowmaking is good and I happily fork over $500 to ski there each season. When relatives visit I take them to Blue, I help organize www.paskiandride.com days at Blue...and people on www.alpinezone.com have tried out Blue for the first time because I like the mountain so much...but..I'm embarrassed for the management to allow the ski patrollers to rule with an iron fist..it's rediculous. I have skied all over North America and never had issues with the ski patrollers. 

Just one more thing that I will add...over on the TruTV message boards a Firefighter and Paramedic wrote the following..

http://boards.trutv.com/showthread.php?t=1613

As a FireMedic (Firefighter and Paramedic), avid skier, and past ski patroller, I was excited about the show when I first heard about it. I watched the first few episodes at Crystal Mountain and was impressed with the show. When the switched over to Blue Mountain, the differences were obvious. The lack of professionalism of the Blue Mountain Patrol is glaring. Even ignoring their overzealous medical care, their whole attitude incredibly elitist and self-serving. It's clear that they get off on enforcement and have some need to feel special. The tickets are just ridiculous, if you have someone causing trouble, punch their pass, or pull it, but a ticket, what egomania. The whistle really throws it over the edge, I've seen it used to escort a toboggan down, but playing cops & robbers with a whistle as a siren. Why don't they get some flashing lights for their helmets? Ski Patrol, is about helping people, keeping the mountain safe, and enjoying your free season pass. Don't get me wrong, some of the patrollers seem like really good-hearted people, but the guy in charge is obviously setting a negative tone. You wouldn't find me skiing at Blue Mountain.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks GSS, i do enjoy reading your TRs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Thanks GSS, i do enjoy reading your TRs.



Do you think my pass will scan tomorrow???


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you think my pass will scan tomorrow???



yeah, i bet it works. I'll be waiting for the TR to confirm ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, i bet it works. I'll be waiting for the TR to confirm ;-)



It's not funny to me...I'm upset..skiing today was awesome but the ski patrollers really shit on my day..


----------



## AtomicSkier (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I got into a far less intense altercation with a patroller on Thursday at Blue.  The patroller said I bombed the top of paradise, but he was skiing Razors, so he straight up lying.  When he asked to see my pass at the bottom, I showed him it, but covered my name.  He kept saying let me see your pass.  Until he shows me his PA State police ID card, and his PSP badge, he's not going to ID me with his attitude.  The next day, my pass didn't scan!  The incident happened on Thursday afternoon.  I finally get my pass back on monday.


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2009)

I've not skied in PA but I did watch every episode of that crappy Ski Patrol show; it was about ski resorts, I couldn't help myself.

Blue Mountain seems insanely crowded but I will say I've skied resorts in Maine, NH, VT, Washington, California, Utah, and British Columbia and I have never, ever seen a patroller blowing a whistle at speeding skiers, or giving tickets.  No patroller has ever hassled me.

You might be right on this one.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 8, 2009)

Reading your trail reports made me want to ski at Blue. Then I saw that T.V. show and I could not agree more with that post from the fire-medic guy. They seem a little over the top. Maybe you can talk to managment about the culture that the patrol is operating under.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Reading your trail reports made me want to ski at Blue. Then I saw that T.V. show and I could not agree more with that post from the fire-medic guy. They seem a little over the top. Maybe you can talk to managment about the culture that the patrol is operating under.



I will be...the thing is that I had Root as my witness.  I am embarrassed for Blue at the way a few ski patrollers treat some of their most loyal skiers and riders.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Reading your trail reports made me want to ski at Blue. Then I saw that T.V. show and I could not agree more with that post from the fire-medic guy. They seem a little over the top. Maybe you can talk to managment about the culture that the patrol is operating under.



I was wondering the converse.  Perhaps management is imposing the culture upon patrol?  The fact that it's fairly pervasive suggests there's not just one or two Barneys.

It's possible management wants them to crack down specifically for congestion reasons, but perhaps they are not given discretion to let it slide when conditions permit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

Unfortunately the ski patrollers were not acting..everytime I hear that whistle..my Blood pressure rises a little bit..I love their definition of Bombing..lol..


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Unfortunately the ski patrollers were not acting..everytime I hear that whistle..my Blood pressure rises a little bit..I love their definition of Bombing..lol..



GSS is that really the way it goes down????  Geeze, I've never seen anything like that before.  In my mind, for many people, a big part of skiing and boarding is pushing to the max.  I'd rather see these kids out on the slopes crankin, than drinking a 36-pack behind the school!  they're getting excercise, pumping money, blah, blah, blah, all good things.  That statement the patroller made "You need to ski in control" just reeks of lies.  Those dudes looked in control to me.  

To me, it's more a matter of not endangering others.  Now if that's what they did, they deserve a ticket clip.  But this whole matter of groups of patrollers and whistles is something I've never seen before in my life.

(I'll get nailed for saying this but..) you guys deserve a place like Whaleback or designated times to go nuts.  You know, like night skiing after 9pm, open it up.  Even my neighborhood swimming pool has "adult swim" for 15 mins every hour, why not something like that.  sorry, I guess I'm too sensible!


----------



## AtomicSkier (Mar 8, 2009)

billski said:


> I was wondering the converse.  Perhaps management is imposing the culture upon patrol?  The fact that it's fairly pervasive suggests there's not just one or two Barneys.
> 
> It's possible management wants them to crack down specifically for congestion reasons, but perhaps they are not given discretion to let it slide when conditions permit.


It is definitely management imposing the culture on the patrol.  I was told on Friday during the discussion about MY suspended season with the director of guest services that patrons like the "lifeguard in the tower" feeling when skiing on a beginner trail, and that management likes to provide a place for them to feel "safe".  Nothing I do on these "slow skiing trails" is unsafe.

It doesn't mean patrol can't turn a blind eye.  I've seen similar things quite a bit in law enforcement.  Brass will put out an order to do X.  You can appease the boss by appearing to be doing X, but really doing Y.  Brass says to cut down on underage drinking on a college campus.  You stop someone with an open container, tell them to dump it out, and be on your way.  Same effect, but without the BS.

If Blue management is insisting on doing speed enforcement, they should do away with tickets.  Simple warnings would suffice.  I always rip up and throw out the tickets as soon as they're handed to me.  Having a "database" and tickets is over the top.


----------



## Edd (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, well the kids in that first video were douchebags.  "I'm sick, dog".  Good lord, somebody slap him.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Unfortunately the ski patrollers were not acting..everytime I hear that whistle..my Blood pressure rises a little bit..I love their definition of Bombing..lol..



i was interested in giving Blue a try (mostly to ski with you GSS) but after seeing those videos i won't be making the trip over there.


----------



## billski (Mar 8, 2009)

AtomicSkier said:


> It is definitely management imposing the culture on the patrol.  I was told on Friday during the discussion about MY suspended season with the director of guest services that patrons like the "lifeguard in the tower" feeling when skiing on a beginner trail, and that management likes to provide a place for them to feel "safe".  Nothing I do on these "slow skiing trails" is unsafe.
> 
> It doesn't mean patrol can't turn a blind eye.  I've seen similar things quite a bit in law enforcement.  Brass will put out an order to do X.  You can appease the boss by appearing to be doing X, but really doing Y.  Brass says to cut down on underage drinking on a college campus.  You stop someone with an open container, tell them to dump it out, and be on your way.  Same effect, but without the BS.
> 
> If Blue management is insisting on doing speed enforcement, they should do away with tickets.  Simple warnings would suffice.  I always rip up and throw out the tickets as soon as they're handed to me.  Having a "database" and tickets is over the top.



Wouldn't it be simpler to sequester the green trails with fences and watchtowers and keep anyone who isn't a beginner out of the green zone?  Just put the patroller at the top of the run, with a restricted entrance and size up "in" or "out". Easier on everyone than pursuit and stop strips.  Or is this too simplistic?


----------



## AtomicSkier (Mar 8, 2009)

billski said:


> Wouldn't it be simpler to sequester the green trails with fences and watchtowers and keep anyone who isn't a beginner out of the green zone?  Just put the patroller at the top of the run, with a restricted entrance and size up "in" or "out". Easier on everyone than pursuit and stop strips.  Or is this too simplistic?


Sure it would be easier, but it wouldn't be as much fun for patrollers (or GSS).


----------



## roark (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't believe Blue would advertise what a bunch of a-holes the patrollers are. OTOH you can't say you didn't know what to expect from these idiots...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

First I'll respond to GSS, then I'll add my comments to other posts later.  Sorry for the choppiness of my post.  I tried to fill many details.




> Hey All,
> 
> I'll let others cover the ski conditions..but it definitely turned into hero snow this afternoon and I skied at Blue mountain for a total of 30 runs and 5+ hours..after the snow softened to buttery corn..I had some of my best non powder turns of the season...I freaking love hero snow and today was awesome..I skied with NazarethSkier, Root, Toast, and some jibhonks were in the house.Due to early morning showers and the time change..the mountain was dead..no liftlines at all and often times there were alot of completely empty chairs going up.  Around Noon..Root went down Paradise


Skiing was real real good.  Spring skiing rocks!  3rd day straight and no knee pain!   Actually, I skied down lazy when you hit challenge.



> and I went down Challenge..Halfway down there was a ski patroller skiing on the right side and I skied by on the left side..a full 20+ feet away..I checked my speed before the falls as I always do and waited at the bottom for Root.  Well about 15 seconds later the patroller I passed looked at me like I was an alien..all funny and with a tilted head.  The conversation went like this..
> 
> SP: Do you know how fast you were going down Challenge
> GSS: Probably about 60
> ...


I pull into the totally empty lift queue, and see gss and the SP talking.  I think to my self, GSS made a new friend.  As I get closer I realize that the conversation wasn't going well.  In my head, I'm thinking "WTF, gss got pulled over on challenge?"  "WFT how is that even possible?".  That's pretty much how the conversation went.  There's was also a long conversation about there's no "SLOW" or "CAUTION" or "TRAILS MERGE" signage where X-ing merges into Challenge.  Joel said there was. In reality, there's a sign on Sidewinder, but none on Lazy or X-ing or Falls




> Then I got on the lift with the patroller..Root was on the chair behind but may have got some audio on his camera..Anyway we argued back and forth the entire lift ride..and I kept bluntly saying...Joel, I have been skiing for 20 years....Joel is there a slow skiing sign on Challenge..Joel I am aware of other skiers and riders..and he was bringing kids into it...By the top he was pretty tense..but then he got on the lift with me and Root again and he sort of apoligized and shook my hand..then I went back into it again...but there was no sense reasoning with him.  I wasn't even going to post his name until the following event occured about an hour later.


actually I was on the same chair, you didn't see me get on.  I was totally dumbfounded when Joel got on the lift with us again.  I'm beginning to think he's not stable.



> Root and I decided to ski a final run down Paradise..it turned out that Joel and another Patroller were doing speed control on a empty and I mean empty..like crickets chirping and shit..almost eerie


Totally empty.  Skied right on to the left every run.  I don't think they were doing speed patrol, but were coming off dreamweaver, but I could be wrong.



> Paradise..maybe 5 people top to bottom..so I went really slow by the patrollers and on the bottom section I opened it up a bit..not hauling but I would say cruising speed appropriate for a 80 yard wide run...I didn't even know we were being chased...


I knew we were being chased



> So me and Root took off our boots and then the two ski patrollers said to stop and we both said..."We're leaving"..Joel..asked..you got my name earlier, I forgot your..and I said my name was Juan..that got him a little steamed and Root told the patroller inches away not to touch him.


I told him my name was Kenny.  The Ski Patrol threatens to call the State Police.  I tell them go ahead, thinking to myself "what crime have I committed?"  I can tell that one of the patrollers is about to grab my shoulder in an attempt to stop me.  I in a very loud tone "if you touch me, I guarantee there will be an assault charge pending when the cops get here!"  At this point there are two or three patrollers chasing us.  One breaks off to shoot into the Valley Lodge and the one of them was following us to our cars.  I throw my sticks in the back of my car, and take off down the parking lot.  One os the SP is running in a full sprint down the drive way towards the road.  He's trying to write my plate # down.  They are acting fanatical.  They look like lunatics.  Psycho.



> So I walked to my car..I was followed by the other patroller who threatened to call the State Trooper..for what???  But anyway I ended up driving home in my ski boots but I still think the patroller got me and Roots plate #'s.  I did nothing wrong today...nothing at all.  It was a great day..the liftees were friendly, security/ski check were friendly, the patrons were happy and 95% of the ski patrollers were lapping up the wonderful spring snow..but seriously...fast skiing on Challenge..and threatening to call the cops for skiing Paradise at way less than cruising speed.
> 
> I really enjoy skiing at Blue..it's close to where I live, the lifts are fast, snowmaking is good and I happily fork over $500 to ski there each season.  When relatives visit I take them to Blue, I help organize www.paskiandride.com days at Blue...and people on www.alpinezone.com have tried out Blue for the first time because I like the mountain so much...but..I'm embarrassed for the management to allow the ski patrollers to rule with an iron fist..it's rediculous.  I have skied all over North America and never had issues with the ski patrollers.



So I have no idea if they ever really called the State Police or not.  No crime was committed, and my take is the State Police shouldn't be providing our names and addresses even if Blue did write down our plate numbers unless there was a crime committed.  I'm totally not in a mood to fuss with my camera right now to see if I got any recording of GSS and Joels conversation on the lift or post any of the pics I took today.  I'm gonna go have a beer or 4 and grab a shower.  I was so bummed out by the time I got close to home, I didn't even go to the gym to soak in the hot tub.  I called two of my friends on the way home, one who has been riding but doesn't get out much and the other who doesn't.  They couldn't believe it.   I freaking love skiing Blue, hell just yesterday I posted a thread of 119 pictures of my mountain.  They should love the publicity I just gave them.  

This is really shitty behavior on their behalf.  In a time where people are constantly evaluating their spending, you shouldn't be pissing off the people who put money in your pocket.  I drive past three other mountains to ski at Blue.  I can get to Mountain Creek, Shawnee, and Camelback in less time it takes me to drive to Blue.  Mountain Creek is offering next years season pass for $199 right now vs. the $475 Blue is asking for, and it's half the drive for me.  Why is this only happening at Blue.  Windham doesn't have any slow signs, except near the lifts where trails merge together and have you ever been to Killington on a holiday weekend?  Great Eastern / Great Northern can be way more crowded in terms of skier density.  Those trails are downright narrow in places and are full of both really slow and really fast skiers.  No problems there at all!  Get your act together dammit.  Manage your mountain, your terrain, snow maintenance, but not your customers!  This wasn't mentioned, but Razor's Edge was closed all day because a groomer broke down on the headwall, but the ski team was allowed to practice on it.  Yup, I'm a valued customer.


----------



## severine (Mar 8, 2009)

:roll: Ridiculous. They're crossing the line between providing a safe environment for skiers and just hassling people for the hell of it. Damn power trippers. :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Power trippers and they must have been really bored, because the place was totally empty.  Friday morning had more people then today.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, that is a bit over the top from the SP


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 8, 2009)

The videos are unreal - hell I ski faster than those kids and i 'm going to be 66  in 2 months -- H'mm guess Blue Mtn is off the potential to do list    

I've never seen SP's like those guys   thank god !!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

As John Stocil would say...Gimme a Break..


----------



## 180 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think you need to call in for some help.  The AZ team from NY and CT should make a trip, buy some day passes and raise hell on that mountain.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 8, 2009)

A couple of thoughts.......

First reaction is do we think there are any Blue Mtn patrollers on this forum??

Second, this gives the Ski Patrol in general a bad rap.  Do these guys actually do what they're trained to do, assist people when they're injured on the mountain??  As a patroller I wouldn't stand to be a speed enforcer, that's certainly not what I am trained to do.  In my opinion that's what you have Mountain Ambassadors or some other form of employees on the mountain for.  This is just so far out in left field.  I'm glad that Blue Patrollers have so much time on their hands that instead of actually helping the paying customers they simply harass local skiers on the mountain.  I'm totally with you guys, they need to come down off their high horse and get real.


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 8, 2009)

reading all of this just makes me want to go down there and ski really really fast


----------



## mondeo (Mar 8, 2009)

180 said:


> I think you need to call in for some help.  The AZ team from NY and CT should make a trip, buy some day passes and raise hell on that mountain.


This sounds like a decent idea. Tuck the slow zones all day.

If only it wouldn't take away a chance to ski up north...


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 8, 2009)

wow a few knuckleheads verbally harrass a well respected ski patroller and his family in public and on the internet, continually ski at speed down a slow skiing trail monitored by blues version of the keystone kops and get harrased by said patrol.....it's just uncanny


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> wow a few knuckleheads verbally harrass a well respected ski patroller and his family in public and on the internet, continually ski at speed down a slow skiing trail monitored by blues version of the keystone kops and get harrased by said patrol.....it's just uncanny


Since I was a witness to above incident, listening to gss get yelled at for skiing fast down a double black diamond, and almost getting assaulted by said patrol, I think they are completely overstepping their charge.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 8, 2009)

Not disagreeing with that....just sayin'


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 8, 2009)

180 said:


> I think you need to call in for some help.  The AZ team from NY and CT should make a trip, buy some day passes and raise hell on that mountain.



Get a group of 10-20 fast skiers and tear the mountain apart. Wear several layers so that you can quickly change your appearance at the bottom. It would be funny to also recruit a famous racer (e.g. Bode) to see how long he would last there before patrol called the state police. :lol: That would make for some interesting fireworks when they tell him he needs to "Ski in control" .

Wow, getting hassled for skiing fast on a double diamond is outrageous. 
At Burke I can run down Blue trails Downhill Racer style and nobody says a thing. Of course Burke is home to A LOT of racers and the trails are relatively uncrowded, so patrol would really have their hands full keeping fast skiers under their fingers (not that anyone would even suggest such a policy).

Note to any Blue Mountain managment that may be reading this. If I ever get a chance to ski at your mtn, I will not based on the reputation of your patrollers. 

P.S. I may ski there if it involves the shananigans mentioned above


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> Not disagreeing with that....just sayin'


I hear ya!  Hopefully you and I can get some turns in before the season ends.  

As far as shenanigans go...there are planned gaper days on the 14th and 21st...hint hint


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> reading all of this just makes me want to go down there and ski really really fast



I might have to invest in a whistle..the patrollers don't like when I yell..."Slow Down" at them..lol..when they are doing the Pocono Shuffle..


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

In all seriousness, I'm really considering going to Mountain Creek next year after how I was treated today.  Hardline lives one town over from me and I'm sure we'd get in plenty of turns, and would save me a ton of cash.

It basically cost me around $14 round trip in fuel to go to Blue for the day vs. $7.50 to hit Mountain Creek.  Factor in a lower cost pass and I'm looking at saving around $425 a season.  I'd probabily hit night skiing more often since it is so close to home and I'd be able to get more runs in since I'm spending less time driving.  I could deal with MC for local skiing and use the extra cash to take more trip to New England areas.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 8, 2009)

Last day of the season get all the passholders from PSAR to have a "Lets Lose Our Pass Day". No big deal if they yank your pass on the last day of the season. Everyone just bomb down Paradise till the last pass is pulled. To make it interesting the last person to get their pass yanked has to buy the first round of beer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Last day of the season get all the passholders from PSAR to have a "Lets Lose Our Pass Day". No big deal if they yank your pass on the last day of the season. Everyone just bomb down Paradise till the last pass is pulled. To make it interesting the last person to get their pass yanked has to buy the first round of beer.



and whistles..I might just buy a couple hundred and hand them out to everybody..


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Unfortunately the ski patrollers were not acting..everytime I hear that whistle..my Blood pressure rises a little bit..I love their definition of Bombing..lol..



you have got to be kidding me! those kids didn't do a thing!. listen i've posted here before about cheeseheads bombing the greendots on a saturday at mountain creek within inches of my beginner daughter. that i think is one thing, but this video shows nothing! especially the last guy! i'd like to ski blue but now i don't know. what a downer it must be to put up with these nazi's. you ski all day have a great time, aggressivly ski a certain section with no harm to anyone and that bulls__t ensues. do you need to pay for that? does your blood pressure? steeze come to creek during the week no crowds and no idiot redcoats. what a ego trip their on, wow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 8, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> you have got to be kidding me! those kids didn't do a thing!. listen i've posted here before about cheeseheads bombing the greendots on a saturday at mountain creek within inches of my beginner daughter. that i think is one thing, but this video shows nothing! especially the last guy! i'd like to ski blue but now i don't know. what a downer it must be to put up with these nazi's. you ski all day have a great time, aggressivly ski a certain section with no harm to anyone and that bulls__t ensues. do you need to pay for that? does your blood pressure? steeze come to creek during the week no crowds and no idiot redcoats. what a ego trip their on, wow.



I'm really thinking about making the switch to MC after today.  I told my wife what had happened, and she's the one who actually suggested the idea and she friggin HATES Mountain Creek. On her 1st time there, she got hit twice. Little did we know but it was Boy Scout day there....you can picture how that can be like. Although I suspect that she's in favor of the idea so we vacation more in NE


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 8, 2009)

The baseball hat on the ski patroller sets a great safety example..give me a break..


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> and whistles..I might just buy a couple hundred and hand them out to everybody..



Hand them out to everyone with a red jacket! That should cause some confusion. :smile:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 9, 2009)

Love the whistle routine Steeze .   Rooter go someplace else who needs that BS !

 Here's a thought IF any Blue Mtn mgt is eavesdropping :
 PUT BLUE MOUNTAIN ON A PERMANENT AZ BOYCOTT  -- lets spread the  word to all our skiing brethern and sisters that  Bozo's on SP are OUT of Control with their  nonsense .


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

I am so freaking tired..2nd night in a row I didn't get much sleep..today would be the perfect day to take a rest day after skiing the 11 out of the last 12 days but I really need to see if my pass will scan..I'm parking at the top lodge so if my pass doesn't scan, I'm right by the Administrative offices..even if my pass scans..I'm definitely filing a complaint against the ski patroller Joel..I don't get offended easily but the way he talked to me yesterday was just wrong. 

Can you guys give me some advice on how I should approach the management at Blue mountain??? I want to be very polite and considerate but would like to get my point across. I really hope they give me 10 minutes and actually listen to me as opposed to the ski patrollers who just talk over me and get flustered. I just want to get this resolved so I can go on with my life.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I am so freaking tired..2nd night in a row I didn't get much sleep..today would be the perfect day to take a rest day after skiing the 11 out of the last 12 days but I really need to see if my pass will scan..I'm parking at the top lodge so if my pass doesn't scan, I'm right by the Administrative offices..even if my pass scans..I'm definitely filing a complaint against the ski patroller Joel..I don't get offended easily but the way he talked to me yesterday was just wrong.
> 
> Can you guys give me some advice on how I should approach the management at Blue mountain??? I want to be very polite and considerate but would like to get my point across. I really hope they give me 10 minutes and actually listen to me as opposed to the ski patrollers who just talk over me and get flustered. I just want to get this resolved so I can go on with my life.



Think of it as negotiating.  The guy that goes first loses.  Ask to speak to someone knowledgeable about fast speeding policies.  Pump them for all the information you can.   
At some point, they will want to know why you are asking all these questions.  Keep it simple, explain that a patrol indicated you were going too fast and that you don't understand.  

Better to not start a debate until you have all the facts.  Also shows that you are listening to them.  Start by trying to understand.  Try not to attack, you will get much farther.  Then explain how you are a long time customer, blah blah.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2009)

oh good god.  it sounds like the rent-a-cop/mall security attitude. 

they really should ski around with lights on their helmets.  I wouldnt last 1 hour there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

billski said:


> Think of it as negotiating.  The guy that goes first loses.  Ask to speak to someone knowledgeable about fast speeding policies.  Pump them for all the information you can.
> At some point, they will want to know why you are asking all these questions.  Keep it simple, explain that a patrol indicated you were going too fast and that you don't understand.
> 
> Better to not start a debate until you have all the facts.  Also shows that you are listening to them.  Start by trying to understand.  Try not to attack, you will get much farther.  Then explain how you are a long time customer, blah blah.



Excellent..thank you!!!


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

man, that is a whole 'nother level.  I don't know how you guys put up with that.  All the safety meetings in the world wouldn't keep me calm over that sh*t.  Someone needs to send Blue mountain a link to this thread.


----------



## poconovfr (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I am so freaking tired..2nd night in a row I didn't get much sleep..today would be the perfect day to take a rest day after skiing the 11 out of the last 12 days but I really need to see if my pass will scan..I'm parking at the top lodge so if my pass doesn't scan, I'm right by the Administrative offices..even if my pass scans..I'm definitely filing a complaint against the ski patroller Joel..I don't get offended easily but the way he talked to me yesterday was just wrong.
> 
> Can you guys give me some advice on how I should approach the management at Blue mountain??? I want to be very polite and considerate but would like to get my point across. I really hope they give me 10 minutes and actually listen to me as opposed to the ski patrollers who just talk over me and get flustered. I just want to get this resolved so I can go on with my life.



Hold nothing back.You paid your money you* are* a club member.
I am most certain you've logged in more time than the weekend patrolers. How fast you ski is something for you to decide not someone whom skiis below your ability. A good skiier will know when and where to check speed.If management still has a problem,you might as well tell them to remark all the trails with little green circles and only allow snow skates.


----------



## poconovfr (Mar 9, 2009)

danny p said:


> man, that is a whole 'nother level.  I don't know how you guys put up with that.  All the safety meetings in the world wouldn't keep me calm over that sh*t.  Someone needs to send Blue mountain a link to this thread.



Well my man our ski hills have become never ever trainers. You can roll into any Pa area with the exception of Elk and count the talent on one hand......including the so called pros.
GSS I'm really thinking of heading north for the season next year. I watched a member of our Ranger patroll giving a ticket to a 9 yr.old litlle girl as her parents stood and watched. Had there been people on the trail I could have understood but there was no one there except the family and the *toolbag* in the yellow coat.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

danny p said:


> man, that is a whole 'nother level.  I don't know how you guys put up with that.  All the safety meetings in the world wouldn't keep me calm over that sh*t.  Someone needs to send Blue mountain a link to this thread.



The thread over on www.paskiandride.com has over 110 responses and 1400 views...all because of one inexperienced Volunteer ski patroller..pretty bad for Blue's reputation..

http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13678


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I am so freaking tired..2nd night in a row I didn't get much sleep..today would be the perfect day to take a rest day after skiing the 11 out of the last 12 days but I really need to see if my pass will scan..I'm parking at the top lodge so if my pass doesn't scan, I'm right by the Administrative offices..even if my pass scans..I'm definitely filing a complaint against the ski patroller Joel..I don't get offended easily but the way he talked to me yesterday was just wrong.
> 
> Can you guys give me some advice on how I should approach the management at Blue mountain??? I want to be very polite and considerate but would like to get my point across. I really hope they give me 10 minutes and actually listen to me as opposed to the ski patrollers who just talk over me and get flustered. I just want to get this resolved so I can go on with my life.


 Gss,  I'd write down some bullet points you want to get accross, before you leave work today.  It makes it easier to remember everything when in the room with Management.
Here's mine:

What's wrong with Blue
Blue's Ski Patrol's Gestapo Mentality
Paradise and Burma are Green trails, not Bunny Slopes.  Treat is as such
Using the whistle at slow skiers and beginners is not a good way to attract repeat customers.
Joel turned psycho.  The way he slid on to the lift with us the 2nd time was questionable.  Running after a moving car out of the parking lot proves it.
The Ski Patrol should maintain composure, as they represent the mountain
Don't aggravate your base customers in slow economic times.  Remember, we're the ones who pay you in the off season.
Don't aggravate your base customers, because we're the ones who do free advertising for you.  
How is it possible to go too fast on a double black diamond?
Why would the ski patrol threaten to call the police on us?  What Commonwealth of Pennsylvania law did we break?
You should be keeping the folks who are green skiers off the blacks, not the other way around.
I’d also bring this to their attention, from the National Ski Patrol Website
http://www.nsp.org/1/nsp/About_NSP/StatementofPurpose.asp
Statement of Purpose
*Core Values*
• Excellence 
• Service 
• Camaraderie 
• Leadership 
• Integrity 
• Responsiveness 
*Vision*
NSP’s Vision is to be recognized as the premier provider of training and education programs for emergency rescuers who serve the outdoor recreation community. 
*Mission *
The National Ski Patrol is a member-driven professional organization of registered ski patrols, patrollers and others, both paid and volunteer. The NSP supports its members through credentialed education and training in leadership, outdoor emergency care, safety and transportation services, which enables members to serve the community in the safe enjoyment of outdoor recreation. 
SKIERS RESPONSIBILITY CODE
http://www.nsp.org/1/nsp/Safety_Information/YourResponsibilityCode.asp
Your Responsibility Code 
Skiing and snowboarding can be enjoyed in many ways. At areas you may see people using alpine skis, snowboards, telemark skis, cross country skis, and other specialized equipment, such as that used by the disabled. Regardless of how you decide to enjoy the slopes, always show courtesy to others and be aware that there are elements of risk in skiing that common sense and personal awareness can help reduce. Observe the code listed below and share with other skiers and riders the responsibility for a great skiing experience. 
1. Always stay in control, and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects. 
2. People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them. 
3. You must not stop where you obstruct a trail, or are not visible from above. 
4. Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others. 
5. Always use devices to help prevent runaway equipment. 
6. Observe all posted signs and warnings. Keep off closed trails and out of closed areas. 
7. Prior to using any lift, you must have the knowledge and ability to load, ride and unload safely. 
Know the code. It's your responsibility. 
This is a partial list. Be safety conscious.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> Well my man our ski hills have become never ever trainers. You can roll into any Pa area with the exception of Elk and count the talent on one hand......including the so called pros.
> GSS I'm really thinking of heading north for the season next year. I watched a member of our Ranger patroll giving a ticket to a 9 yr.old litlle girl as her parents stood and watched. Had there been people on the trail I could have understood but there was no one there except the family and the *toolbag* in the yellow coat.



It would be cool to just take off and be a skibum again and say the hell with Blue but where I make my ski $$$$$ is only 18 miles away and I enjoy the runs and high speed lifts.  Plus I always have alot of people to ski with at Blue.  Anyway in less than 4 hours, I'll see if my pass will scan.


Root..I just printed out your list and I will add to it..thank you...oh yeah and if you have an extra minute..I'd love to see the picture of me wedging behind the ski patrollers..lol


----------



## 180 (Mar 9, 2009)

This thread is great.  At my hill, the patrol won't even stop unless you need life support.  Don't get me wrong, I worked with them for 16 years.  They are the best trainned patrol out there. We are just to busy to worry about the punks unitl they really need us.  The record last year was something like 54 sleds.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It would be cool to just take off and be a skibum again and say the hell with Blue but where I make my ski $$$$$ is only 18 miles away and I enjoy the runs and high speed lifts. Plus I always have alot of people to ski with at Blue. Anyway in less than 4 hours, I'll see if my pass will scan.
> 
> 
> Root..I just printed out your list and I will add to it..thank you...oh yeah and if you have an extra minute..I'd love to see the picture of me wedging behind the ski patrollers..lol


I'm sure as the day goes on, I'll think of someother stuff that is bothering me about this.  If you get the chance, mention to them that I'm highly debating if I should support Blue next year, or save some cash and go to MC.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 9, 2009)

poconovfr said:


> Well my man our ski hills have become never ever trainers. You can roll into any Pa area with the exception of Elk and count the talent on one hand......including the so called pros.
> GSS I'm really thinking of heading north for the season next year. I watched a member of our Ranger patroll giving a ticket to a 9 yr.old litlle girl as her parents stood and watched. Had there been people on the trail I could have understood but there was no one there except the family and the *toolbag* in the yellow coat.



Just out of interest, what trail.  I've never had a run in with the bees but I have seen them go over the top.  They had their hands full Sunday afternoon when somebody cartwheeled into the fence at the bottom of Rocket.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The thread over on www.paskiandride.com has over 110 responses and 1400 views...all because of one inexperienced Volunteer ski patroller..pretty bad for Blue's reputation..
> 
> http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13678



agreed. and first grade teacher seems to be in love with you.  what a douche.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

Go ski at Black NH.  I saw one Patroller the whole day (and chatted with him).  Unless he got a call, he was busy dropping ropes


----------



## poconovfr (Mar 9, 2009)

4aprice said:


> Just out of interest, what trail.  I've never had a run in with the bees but I have seen them go over the top.  They had their hands full Sunday afternoon when somebody cartwheeled into the fence at the bottom of Rocket.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Asp. Yeah, I got to witness said cartwheel entrance. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

GSS, Go ski on a black diamond trail and do it real slow.  I'll alert patrol so they can write you up


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Why is this only happening at Blue. Windham doesn't have any slow signs, except near the lifts where trails merge together and have you ever been to Killington on a holiday weekend? Great Eastern / Great Northern can be way more crowded in terms of skier density. Those trails are downright narrow in places and are full of both really slow and really fast skiers. No problems there at all!


 
Maybe also mention how the Blue Mountain Ski Team is allowed to do high speed runs down Paradise (sanctioned by the Coaches, not the mountain) when they have Razor's closed all day.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 9, 2009)

Something is sriously wrong at Blue----I know and have met so many NSP in my day and most of those guys are the coolest dudes on the hill---just have have a hard time understanding the whole attitude thing.


----------



## hardline (Mar 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm sure as the day goes on, I'll think of someother stuff that is bothering me about this.  If you get the chance, mention to them that I'm highly debating if I should support Blue next year, or save some cash and go to MC.





i have been having a great year mc. they cab has been running a little funny but i have never waited in line more than a min.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Can you guys give me some advice on how I should approach the management at Blue mountain??? I want to be very polite and considerate but would like to get my point across. I really hope they give me 10 minutes and actually listen to me as opposed to the ski patrollers who just talk over me and get flustered. I just want to get this resolved so I can go on with my life.



Uhhh I'd  probably start with an apology for bein such a ............  :dunce:

I agree with most of the posts that the BMSP is out of control but a big part of it is a result of certain behaviors on the mountain. 

you guys aren't really victims in this case....


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know if this has been said before, but here's a question:  If it had gone this way, could the whole thing have been avoided?

SP: Do you know how fast you were going down Challenge
GSS: _Not sure_
SP: _Pretty damn fast,_ if you hit a tree you could die
GSS: Isn't Challenge a Double Diamond..extremely difficult run for experts only
SP: Yes but you shouldn't ski that fast
GSS: _Oh, yeah, OK cool.  Sorry about that dude, I'll try to slow down in the future.  Thanks._

Or would he have still come at you?  You _sorta_ fanned the flames a bit...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> Uhhh I'd  probably start with an apology for bein such a ............  :dunce:
> 
> I agree with most of the posts that the BMSP is out of control but a big part of it is a result of certain behaviors on the mountain.
> 
> you guys aren't really victims in this case....



Me and Root are victims..I was harrassed for skiing Challenge the way I always ski challenge..and chased into the parking lot..maybe you should talk to your buddy Hans and see if the patrollers will lighten up..since even you feel that BMSP is out of control..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I don't know if this has been said before, but here's a question:  If it had gone this way, could the whole thing have been avoided?
> 
> SP: Do you know how fast you were going down Challenge
> GSS: _Not sure_
> ...



Sure, but Joel was so rude to me that it was impossible for me to keep my cool..anyway I'll file an official complaint about him with management later this afternoon..hopefully he gets a talking to and is more cordial to paying customers..


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Me and Root are victims..I was harrassed for skiing Challenge the way I always ski challenge..and chased into the parking lot..maybe you should talk to your buddy Hans and see if the patrollers will lighten up..since even you feel that BMSP is out of control..



maybe you should talk to him.... oh wait you did and insulted him and and his family in a profanity laced tantrum in public and on online


----------



## AtomicSkier (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> maybe you should talk to him.... oh wait you did and insulted him and and his family in a profanity laced tantrum in public and on online


Get over it Mike...it wasn't you or your wife


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2009)

What series of events has gotten the patrol to where they feel the need to slow so many people down now?  The videos were a joke.  

I'd feel equally as frustrated as you Steeze.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sure, but Joel was so rude to me that it was impossible for me to keep my cool..anyway I'll file an official complaint about him with management later this afternoon..hopefully he gets a talking to and is more cordial to paying customers..


Not mention that Joel was so unstable about this, he felt the need to chastise GSS for TWO lift rides up the mountain, after they had already shook hands and agreed to disagree on the matter.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 9, 2009)

AtomicSkier said:


> Get over it Mike...it wasn't you or your wife



yea and it's a good thing

it was in front of my wife and children though - real class acts

what i can't get over is you guys acting like like that and whining about how the patrollers are picking on you......waaaahhahahhhhhhaaaaaa


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> yea and it's a good thing
> 
> it was in front of my wife and children though - real class acts
> 
> what i can't get over is you guys acting like like that and whining about how the patrollers are picking on you......waaaahhahahhhhhhaaaaaa



Mike if Johann would have treated me and Jeff with respect..he would have received respect..it's great that you care about Johann Buckley enough that you lose ski buddies over it...Grow Up!!!

OK I'm heading to Blue...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> OK I'm heading to Blue...


 If I didn't have a presentation to give in class tonight, I'd head out there with you.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 9, 2009)

Is Gorgonzola ski patrol at blue??


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


>



I just re-watched this one which I believe is more rediculous than the other video (the guys in the other video are apparently idiots and don't help their situation).
Anyway, I don't know if anyone else noticed this: Between the 11 and 14 second mark, the skier continues on down the trail past the speed trap and effortlessly carves around a snowboarder who is sitting on the ground.  However, a member of the over-eager pursuit group (looks to be a guy filming on a snowboard) proceeds to run into said seated boarder! Who's being the danger to others on the slopes here? The guy who can apparently ski rather well and is not displaying ANY problems with control or a posse of 4+ patrollers and their film crew escort standing in the middle of the trail?
I have a feeling participating in this show has resulted in over-inflated patrollers' egos. Do they feel that real life needs to imitate a stupid reality show which likely has anything resembling common sense edited out of it?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> I have a feeling participating in this show has resulted in over-inflated patrollers' egos. Do they feel that real life needs to imitate a stupid reality show which likely has anything resembling common sense edited out of it?


I think you've nailed it. Life imitating TV for the patrollers who didn't get any airtime.  This problem has exacerbated since BMSP's 15 minutes of fame on TruTV. I've been skiing at Blue for the past 5 years and never witnessed anything like Joel yelling at GSS for skiing fast down Challenge. I've taken some questionable runs down Paradise and never been chased into the parking lot before. Heck, last year, I was skiing with a patroller for a bunch of runs, right before the mid-day grooming. He said to me, "Paradise is about to re-open, do you want to take the safety check run down it with me? So a bunch of other patrollers, myself and a few others did a super-highspeed run down right as the rope was dropped.

Depending on how Blue responds to GSS, and myself on my next visit, I will be looking at taking my money, friends and family elsewhere next year.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 9, 2009)

Those videos are a joke........as I would now categorize the whole mountain.  However, the picture in my mind of pursuit patrollers with flashing lights on their helmets is quite amusing.  We should all go there and play Smokey and the Bandit on skis............


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2009)

I can fully respect and appreciate slow / family zones, but telling someone to slow down on even a single diamond is laughable to me.  

Someone going 10 miles and hour who is out of control could be of far greater danger than someone going 50 who actually knows what their doing.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Is Gorgonzola ski patrol at blue??



naahh, on any given day i'd totally agree that some of the ski patrol at blue are outta hand with the keystone kopppers routine regarding slow skiing trails. like any other area most BMSP are good guys with a few exceptions that are multiplied by the whole truTV crap - brings out the worst in people. 

the only reason i chimed in at all is that there are definately two sides to the specific chain of events in this thread and as far as i'm concerned gss and ajeff deserve what ever they got coming to them for their actions on the mountain. i don't consider people that act the way they did to a patroller friend in front of my kids "buddies"... done - no flame war here. root sorta got caught in the crossfire - sorry, hope to get some more runs with ya man


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> naahh, on any given day i'd totally agree that some of the ski patrol at blue are outta hand with the keystone kopppers routine regarding slow skiing trails. like any other area most BMSP are good guys with a few exceptions that are multiplied by the whole truTV crap - brings out the worst in people.
> 
> the only reason i chimed in at all is that there are definately two sides to the specific chain of events in this thread and as far as i'm concerned gss and ajeff deserve what ever they got coming to them for their actions on the mountain. i don't consider people that act the way they did to a patroller friend in front of my kids "buddies"... done - no flame war here. root sorta got caught in the crossfire - sorry, hope to get some more runs with ya man




Gotcha-----I hear ya on the 2 sides to every story......


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> the only reason i chimed in at all is that there are definately two sides to the specific chain of events in this thread and as far as i'm concerned gss and ajeff deserve what ever they got coming to them for their actions on the mountain. i don't consider people that act the way they did to a patroller friend in front of my kids "buddies"...



unless i missed something, GSS didnt fill us in on this part.  care to elaborate?


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 9, 2009)

no i'll leave that up to them


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> naahh, on any given day i'd totally agree that some of the ski patrol at blue are outta hand with the keystone kopppers routine regarding slow skiing trails. like any other area most BMSP are good guys with a few exceptions that are multiplied by the whole truTV crap - brings out the worst in people.
> 
> the only reason i chimed in at all is that there are definately two sides to the specific chain of events in this thread and as far as i'm concerned gss and ajeff deserve what ever they got coming to them for their actions on the mountain. i don't consider people that act the way they did to a patroller friend in front of my kids "buddies"... done - no flame war here. root sorta got caught in the crossfire - sorry, hope to get some more runs with ya man



:beer:  We'll see what happens...  if it doesn't work out, there's always biking season trying to creep it's way in

edit: you still owe me a beer


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

Seems like a very weird culture at Blue.. perused the picture tour in another thread and the place has tons of signage basically identifying easy ways down and slow zones, they appear to either have chosen their clientele/culture (as nurturing to the novices) or realize that speed control is the cost of doing business at what appears to be a quite crowded mountain.  The fact that speed control may be subject to discretionary, and possibly over-zealous or even ludicrous, enforcement (on black diamonds even), is not a surprise.  In any event, any energy devoted to fighting City Hall would appear better expended at management, not the SP.  Arguing with a SP seems like a waste of time and energy, and probably only exacerbates the situation.  Take it to management-- you are a patron, you want to ski there, they want your money (unless you are arguing with patrollers)-- work that angle.  They will either change the SP culture (because they want to and care about your money) or they won't (because they truly do want to control speed everywhere- including double diamonds).  If the latter is the case-- despite the lack of signage on those trails-- find a new mountain if you like to ski fast.  Bottom line-- their mountain, thier business interests to protect, thier freedom to act in any manner they see fit... if they permit unreasonable SP action, they will fix it or suffer (maybe not, if 90% of their business is novices/intermediates ...which might explain the policy to begin with).

Also, if that SP is dealing with patrons who routinely argue or simply ignore them and ski away, their task is not a fun one, overzealous or not.  Generation gap here-- but anyone who skis away or barks at a patroller should have lift privileges lifted-- it is private property--better to politely face the music and take it up later with management, than to run away or argue and give them legitimate casue to ban you.  

My .02 cents, probly worth less.


----------



## gorgonzola (Mar 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> edit: you still owe me a beer



absolutley! and why?   i'm glad you weren't a little kid in a wedge, nufff said...... :beer:

oh and madroch you and your dos pesos pretty much nailed it....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

just a thought, could GSS really be so out of control that he actually deserves the attention he's getting from BMSP?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> just a thought, could GSS really be so out of control that he actually deserves the attention he's getting from BMSP?


GSS is a pretty darn good skier.  On blacks and blues, I have a hard time keeping up with him.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

If he was really doing 60-- he better be... a simple cross of a tip brings an instant trip into the woods or a tower gun--sayanora amigo.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> If he was really doing 60-- he better be... a simple cross of a tip brings an instant trip into the woods or a tower gun--sayanora amigo.



apparently that is what SP was trying to tell him  . . .


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

I got all wrapped up in the subsequent posts and forgot that fact... there is the additional line of thought that they have every right to prohibit unduly dangerous behavior, which doing 60 might easily qualify for, regardless of your skill level... while a little overprotective, it is a PITA to cart someone away by lifestar...and does not set a great vibe for the other paying customers...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> If he was really doing 60-- he better be... a simple cross of a tip brings an instant trip into the woods or a tower gun--sayanora amigo.


 
I doubt he was doing 60, especially in soft snow. I've straightlined Gunbarrel and probably didn't break 40.


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> If he was really doing 60-- he better be... a simple cross of a tip brings an instant trip into the woods or a tower gun--sayanora amigo.



the same can be said about many skiing activities (bumps, terrain park, glades)....should SP ban all those?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

60 in mush would be a real feat...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

AtomicSkier via PASR said:
			
		

> Doug talked for 45 minutes with Dennis Krell. We're meeting with him and the head of patrol this weekend. Apparently Dennis was appalled to hear how we're being treated.
> 
> Doug's pass did work


http://www.paskiandride.com/forums/index.php?s=&showtopic=13678&view=findpost&p=230351


Seems promising


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

danny p said:


> the same can be said about many skiing activities (bumps, terrain park, glades)....should SP ban all those?



Its not a question of "should" from my end, but do they have legitimate right to do so if they so please... absolutely yes.  Back in my youth, SP flattened or bambooed every little bump to keep air to a minimum.  Times have changed, and the levels of risk deemed acceptable have grown dramatically.   Not sure how with liability factors, but they have.  Still, bouondries must be drawn, 60 mph would not appear to be an unreasonable one from my end.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 9, 2009)

And to follow up-- doing 60 increases the risk to others exponentially more than skiing glades, and probably a good bit more than skiing the parks and bumps.  One thing to be a danger to yourself, another to be a danger to others.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> If he was really doing 60-- he better be... a simple cross of a tip brings an instant trip into the woods or a tower gun--sayanora amigo.



60+ mph is actually rather hard to achieve without an aerodynamic tuck and low drag clothing. I know what 60 feels like (radar speed trap race) and I know that I don't often hit those speeds unless conditions are perfect for it. Note: I like to ski fast.

Unless GSS is virtually straight lining these trails, I highly doubt he is actually hitting 60+ mph.

In my estimation my typical "fast carving" is likely closer to 40-45 mph. 

On a low pitch Green trail getting over 30 mph is hard.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I doubt he was doing 60, especially in soft snow. I've straightlined Gunbarrel and probably didn't break 40.



Maybe it's KPH?  Those folks in PA are pretty worldly!:smile:  (ok, I was born and raised there)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Its not a question of "should" from my end, but do they have legitimate right to do so if they so please... absolutely yes.  Back in my youth, SP flattened or bambooed every little bump to keep air to a minimum.  Times have changed, and the levels of risk deemed acceptable have grown dramatically.   Not sure how with liability factors, but they have.  Still, bouondries must be drawn, 60 mph would not appear to be an unreasonable one from my end.



Ski/binding/boot technology has also come a long way allowing catching air and higher speeds to be safer (edit: assuming you know how to keep under control). 
That said, slowing down from 60 mph takes a lot of room no matter what you are wearing on your feet.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> In my estimation my typical "fast carving" is likely closer to 40-45 mph.


Based on my completely scientific comparison of wind noise when I'm going fast on skis and on a bike, I was figuring 40 mph is around the speed I top out at. There's a possibility I've hit 50 once or twice, but I kinda doubt it.

Baggy ski clothing is draggy as hell. Definitely feel the aerodynamic drag more on skis than a bike.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> 60 in mush would be a real feat...



My 61 mph speed trap measurement I mentioned above was during the spring on corn snow. Corn can be very fast since the layer of water you need to slide over the snow doesn't have to be created by friction with the ski.

Note: I also closed all vents on my helmet, and tucked my hood inside the collar of my jacket to reduce drag.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe during the off-season Blue can install a bunch of these, to take the subjective nature of speed out of the question on Paradise.  They are only about $3.700 a piece.


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> And to follow up-- doing 60 increases the risk to others exponentially more than skiing glades, and probably a good bit more than skiing the parks and bumps.  One thing to be a danger to yourself, another to be a danger to others.



you should work for Blue mountain SP! ;-):smile:

while the above MAY be true...that's not the post i was responding to.  you said one cross of the tips and he could hit a tree or snowgun.  The same is true if you ski the bumps on the tree line...you could be going much slower, but one wrong move and you're in the air..possibly going into a tree/snowgun.  I'm done arguing the point.  I'm with GSS on this one and I would be equally upset if I had to deal with this crap.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 9, 2009)

danny p said:


> I'm with GSS on this one and I would be equally upset if I had to deal with this crap.


If I trusted GSS to tell everything involved in this story, that would be one thing. But it seems there was a prior incident in which he behaved inappropriately towards a patroller. I wouldn't be surprised if GSS crossed a line, and turned a minor incident into a grudge with the broader patrol community. Being a frequent, fast skier, there's a decent chance most of those guys recognize him, and might want to get a shot at him for something that was done to one of their buddies. Doesn't make it right on their part, but would at least make it understandable.

There are always two sides to a story.


----------



## danny p (Mar 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> If I trusted GSS to tell everything involved in this story, that would be one thing. But it seems there was a prior incident in which he behaved inappropriately towards a patroller. I wouldn't be surprised if GSS crossed a line, and turned a minor incident into a grudge with the broader patrol community. Being a frequent, fast skier, there's a decent chance most of those guys recognize him, and might want to get a shot at him for something that was done to one of their buddies. Doesn't make it right on their part, but would at least make it understandable.
> 
> There are always two sides to a story.



I agree.  But not when there is video showing them stopping perfectly capable in control skiers that are going nowhere near 60 mph.  Those videos speak volumes.

I guess this hits home with me because I grew up skiing (riding) the Berks and Catskills.  Looking at my sig you see I don't anymore.  It's because of this crap.  I would constantly get harassed by SP for riding in the trees, going fast (in their opinion), amongst other unrelated things like no leash, cleaning the snow off my board before I board the lift (this year at belleayre), etc.  The only time I have ever gotten any kind of reprimand in VT is when I was poaching a trail, and every patroller has been way cool about it, never any problems.  In fact, I'm usually skiing fast and in the trees side by side with patrollers up north.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone know how he made out this evening??  Dying to know!


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Anyone know how he made out this evening??  Dying to know!



Prolly in jail


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

I met with mountain manager Dennis Krell earlier this evening. He's such a nice guy. He listened to my concerns and gave me a little background on why Ski Patrol has been stricter this season. He made notes concerning my complaints. His wife, who works in the ticket office even poked her head in and asked who I was from the website and I said GrilledSteezeSandwich. I probably talked with him for about 40 minutes..which means the issue was important enough to give up some vert. Jeff and I are meeting with Dennis and the head ski patroller this weekend. I mentioned bringing other PASRs but he said it could only be the 4 which I understand and agree with because that way every one of us will be given time to talk. Dennis told me his door is always open..wow for a guy who has hundreds of people working under him at a mountain that does 300,000 visits a year, that is so refreshing. Anyway I'll let Atomic Jeff post a report from tonight. All I will say is that we didn't get whistled at.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Is Gorgonzola ski patrol at blue??



no,he's buddies with the Patroller who put me and AtomicSkier in the database and he was there a few weeks later when I called him out..in a string of F-bombs and other expletives..not one of my finer moments.  Anyway I don't ski with Gorgonzola any more..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> . . . gave me a little background on why Ski Patrol has been stricter this season.



details on this would be interesting.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> details on this would be interesting.


+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

Madroch said:


> 60 in mush would be a real feat...



Well the snow yesterday was pretty fast because it was set up to start..definitely not mush..anyway on stable ass'd 193 length fat skis..skiing through applesauce feels like packed powder..and I know I was going over 45mph based on speed trap day at Jack Frost.  The fastest speed I ever hit was likely on Sundance or Gros Verte at Jackson Hole...vrooom!!!!!  I feel a greater danger driving to the slopes than skiing.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

on a related note, are Blue and Crystal (in WA state) linked in other ways besides both being part of the TRU TV series? i ask because after seeing the video posted of the BMSP i flashed back to my trip to Crystal last month.

Crystal had large SLOW banner signs stretched across trails with a SP guy (sometimes 2) just standing there watching people go by.  i didn't hear any whistles but the SP guys were definitely scoping out people as they skied by.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> 60+ mph is actually rather hard to achieve without an aerodynamic tuck and low drag clothing. I know what 60 feels like (radar speed trap race) and I know that I don't often hit those speeds unless conditions are perfect for it. Note: I like to ski fast.
> 
> Unless GSS is virtually straight lining these trails, I highly doubt he is actually hitting 60+ mph.
> 
> ...



On the run in question I didn't make one turn...and got low for a bit..I have a need for speed..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> details on this would be interesting.



Apparently Blue got some e-mails from novice skiers complaining that the slopes were filled with fast out of control skiers...well I'm guessing those are mainly dudes in Eagles Jackets and frozen jeans skiing in a powerwedge-turkey tuck..plus the ski patrol show got to some of the patrollers heads..and yes me and AtomicSkier stand out..


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2009)

So what was the net-net of this conversation???   You got to vent. And...... ???


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> I just re-watched this one which I believe is more rediculous than the other video (the guys in the other video are apparently idiots and don't help their situation).
> Anyway, I don't know if anyone else noticed this: Between the 11 and 14 second mark, the skier continues on down the trail past the speed trap and effortlessly carves around a snowboarder who is sitting on the ground.  However, a member of the over-eager pursuit group (looks to be a guy filming on a snowboard) proceeds to run into said seated boarder! Who's being the danger to others on the slopes here? The guy who can apparently ski rather well and is not displaying ANY problems with control or a posse of 4+ patrollers and their film crew escort standing in the middle of the trail?



I thought when they said, "go get him!" and they all engage in hot pursuit, including on a snowmobile was pretty over the top. The speed traps and whistling is amazing....

Still like others have said, there are probably two sides. Now don't get me wrong, I think the way ski patrol acted in those vids was ludicrous, but I'll bet dollars to donuts GSS might be egging these guys on a little bit. Quite possibly just so he can post about it online? Just sayin'...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> on a related note, are Blue and Crystal (in WA state) linked in other ways besides both being part of the TRU TV series? i ask because after seeing the video posted of the BMSP i flashed back to my trip to Crystal last month.
> 
> Crystal had large SLOW banner signs stretched across trails with a SP guy (sometimes 2) just standing there watching people go by.  i didn't hear any whistles but the SP guys were definitely scoping out people as they skied by.



No link between Crystal and Blue...I think they chose Blue because it has a really high injury rate..alot of it due to really out of shape..inexperienced skiers and riders..yes 300 pound dudes on snowblades is a common site and Crystal maybe due to Avalanches..anyway I thought the ski patrol showed the true colors of the Blue mountain ski cops..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

billski said:


> So what was the net-net of this conversation???   You got to vent. And...... ???



Me, AtomicSkier, Dennis(Mountain Manager), and the head ski patrol are having a meeting this weekend..since of course there are two sides to every story.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> but I'll bet dollars to donuts GSS might be egging these guys on a little bit. Quite possibly just so he can post about it online? Just sayin'...



Wrong..actually since I've been in the database since December..I have been trying to avoid the patrol but they hide around blind corners and such..yes they set up speedtraps and since they are too slow to catch me..they radio to patrollers at the bottom..Realize that Blue mountain has...gasp..190 ski patrollers..now they're never all out at once but for a little PA mountain..there are alot of them.  They were so professional when AtomicSkier broke his femur last season but instead of going after beginners skiing trails over their head or camping out in the landings of the booters..they go after fast/in control skiers and riders..and trust me they have written hundreds of tickets this year..the thread over on PASR sheds to light that it's not just me and A-Jeff..


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wrong..actually since I've been in the database since December..I have been trying to avoid the patrol but they hide around blind corners and such..yes they set up speedtraps and since they are too slow to catch me..they radio to patrollers at the bottom..Realize that Blue mountain has...gasp..190 ski patrollers..now they're never all out at once but for a little PA mountain..there are alot of them.



Fair enough. I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, but something tells me you're loving every minute of this attention. Hell, maybe I am wrong and if so good luck working things out this weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I have been trying to avoid the patrol but they hide around blind corners and such..yes they set up speedtraps and since they are too slow to catch me..they radio to patrollers at the bottom..



get a reversible jacket, switch it up before you get to the bottom :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> get a reversible jacket, switch it up before you get to the bottom :lol:



Or better yet, get off the lame ass groomers and just goose stomp it in Barney's Bumps.... :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never been to Blue, don't have any personal knowledge with anyone involved, but after reading too many pages of this my conclusion is that there are a lot of people there that seek lots of attention.

One thing I am curious about is whether the ski patrollers at Blue are in fact part of the National Ski Patrol?


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've never been to Blue, don't have any personal knowledge with anyone involved, but after reading too many pages of this my conclusion is that there are a lot of people there that seek lots of attention.
> 
> One thing I am curious about is whether the ski patrollers at Blue are in fact part of the National Ski Patrol?



From:http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/info/skipatrol/ski-patrol.aspx


> Blue Mountains Ski Patrol is a non-profit organization affiliated with the National Ski Patrol System , one of the largest winter rescue organizations in the world.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> From:http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/info/skipatrol/ski-patrol.aspx



gratzi


----------



## JD (Mar 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'll let others cover the ski conditions..but it definitely turned into hero snow this afternoon and I skied at Blue mountain for a total of 30 runs and 5+ hours..after the snow softened to buttery corn..I had some of my best non powder turns of the season...I freaking love hero snow and today was awesome..I skied with NazarethSkier, Root, Toast, and some jibhonks were in the house.
> 
> ...


 

Huh.  Great "helmet" timing.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2009)

Talk about a "tempest in a teapot".  



> 1) Always stay in control and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects.
> 2) People ahead of your have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them.
> 3) You must not stop where you obstruct a trail or are not visible from above.
> 4) Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others.
> ...



If it wasn't a posted slow skiing zone, exactly what part of the Skier's Responsibility Code were you violating?  On a congested trail, I can certainly see them asking you to slow the hell down so you don't scare the tourists.  If the place is deserted and you're nowhere near anyone, what's the problem?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 10, 2009)

This all kinda sux because ski patrollers shouls always be looked at as your friend thats there to help you/rescue you etc.  Anything that sullies their image IMHO is plain unfortunate.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm just really glad that we'll be having a meeting this weekend...and that management is aware of the way we were treated.

Am I wrong to call these ski patrollers out on the internet???  My Dad thinks one of them might end up being a wacko and come after me violently like road rage...oh well the damage is done..


----------



## mondeo (Mar 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm just really glad that we'll be having a meeting this weekend...and that management is aware of the way we were treated.
> 
> Am I wrong to call these ski patrollers out on the internet??? My Dad thinks one of them might end up being a wacko and come after me violently like road rage...oh well the damage is done..


Calling them out on it is one thing. Continuously throwing tantrums is another.

My money is on them not doing this to someone who had several arguments with them before. If you had a problem with them, you should have discussed it with them calmly first, and then gone to the GM and head of SP and had a rational conversation. Arguing, picking fights with comments about helmets and exaggerated speeds, taking pictures of getting a ticket, etc., is all going to get you on their bad side. It's like dealing with getting pulled over. Be polite, and you're more likely to get out of a ticket. Be a jerk, and the cop is more likely to find a second ticketable offense.

I think you've shown pretty clearly that you're an attention whore. If you had just put that tendancy aside and dealt with the issue calmly and quietly, it most likely wouldn't have gotten to this level.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Calling them out on it is one thing. Continuously throwing tantrums is another.
> 
> My money is on them not doing this to someone who had several arguments with them before. If you had a problem with them, you should have discussed it with them calmly first, and then gone to the GM and head of SP and had a rational conversation. Arguing, picking fights with comments about helmets and exaggerated speeds, taking pictures of getting a ticket, etc., is all going to get you on their bad side. It's like dealing with getting pulled over. Be polite, and you're more likely to get out of a ticket. Be a jerk, and the cop is more likely to find a second ticketable offense.
> 
> I think you've shown pretty clearly that you're an attention whore. If you had just put that tendancy aside and dealt with the issue calmly and quietly, it most likely wouldn't have gotten to this level.




A already sorta said that and got an answer here:


=================================================
Originally Posted by SkiDork  
I don't know if this has been said before, but here's a question: If it had gone this way, could the whole thing have been avoided?

SP: Do you know how fast you were going down Challenge
GSS: Not sure
SP: Pretty damn fast, if you hit a tree you could die
GSS: Isn't Challenge a Double Diamond..extremely difficult run for experts only
SP: Yes but you shouldn't ski that fast
GSS: Oh, yeah, OK cool. Sorry about that dude, I'll try to slow down in the future. Thanks.

Or would he have still come at you? You sorta fanned the flames a bit... 


GSS Answer:

_Sure, but Joel was so rude to me that it was impossible for me to keep my cool_..anyway I'll file an official complaint about him with management later this afternoon..hopefully he gets a talking to and is more cordial to paying customers..


----------



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> A already sorta said that and got an answer here:
> 
> 
> =================================================
> ...



Yeah, well.  The power trip thing happens at a lot of mountains.  I was in a totally empty Snowdon quad corral midweek watching some 5'4" beard + helmet + snowmobile lift ops guy tee off on a customer for ducking the ski school rope.  That rope had been down all morning and lots of people had short-cut the corral.  The lift ops guy is about to have a coronary.  He's yelling "I have your name.  I'm going to pull your pass if I see you do it again."

I've seen the same guy going nuclear at Needles Eye when people duck the rope when the corral is completely empty.  What a tool.

I started getting a lecture from one of the old men's club ambassadors for skiing into the K1 corral midweek back in December.  It was completely empty.  I stopped the guy after about 10 words, said it was midweek, the corral was totally empty, I wasn't endangering myself or anybody else, I was having a good day, and he was doing his absolute best to spoil it.  Did he think that was his job function?  He sputtered and walked away.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I've seen the same guy going nuclear at Needles Eye when people duck the rope when the corral is completely empty. What a tool.


The Needles corral is just moronic. The only way that you don't have to lose all your momentum and then skate uphill is to duck the rope. Ticks me off when they have the double rope thing going on. The majority of the people on the lift are coming from uphill, not the gondola. Turn the damn corral to be at most a 90 degree turn.

Obviously, for that 5% of the time when there's more than 5 people waiting for the lift, I actually slow down to duck the rope.


----------



## polski (Mar 10, 2009)

I won't speculate on who was right or wrong in specific incidents but I've gotta say that from the first post in this thread I have this picture in my head of BMSP wearing helmets equipped with blue light bars and blaring sirens. 

Hope this situation gets resolved to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> From:http://www.skibluemt.com/SkiBlue/info/skipatrol/ski-patrol.aspx









Why does that photo make them look domineering and bad-@$$?   Like they are sneering down upon me from up high.   Doesn't look like the kind of people I want to tend to my wounds.  Maybe accompany me in a dark alley, but I'd be a bit distrustful of them sledding me down the hill.

Even if I hadn't read this thread I would have the same comment.

These boys and girls need to cheer up a bit.  C'mon, smile pretty please?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 10, 2009)

billski said:


> Why does that photo make them look domineering and bad-@$$?   Like they are sneering down upon me from up high.   Doesn't look like the kind of people I want to tend to my wounds.  Maybe accompany me in a dark alley, but I'd be a bit distrustful of them sledding me down the hill.
> 
> Even if I hadn't read this thread I would have the same comment.
> 
> These boys and girls need to cheer up a bit.  C'mon, smile pretty please?



Fixed it for ya :razz:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 10, 2009)

billski said:


> Why does that photo make them look domineering and bad-@$$? Like they are sneering down upon me from up high. Doesn't look like the kind of people I want to tend to my wounds. Maybe accompany me in a dark alley, but I'd be a bit distrustful of them sledding me down the hill.
> 
> Even if I hadn't read this thread I would have the same comment.
> 
> These boys and girls need to cheer up a bit. C'mon, smile pretty please?


Feel good ski patrol with Smiling Happy People as a soundtrack doesn't sell reality shows. Saving lives and cracking down on rif raff is serious business. And intense.

I'm guessing 90% of the patrol is fine and are trying to look out for people who may get spooked by someone "flying" by at 25mph, a few cross over the line, and GSS acts in an incendiary manner. A lot of the incidents I hear GSS complaining about are on Paradise, which is marked as a slow zone for its entire length. Slow zones are about comfort, not safety.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Feel good ski patrol with Smiling Happy People as a soundtrack doesn't sell reality shows. Saving lives and cracking down on rif raff is serious business. And intense.
> 
> I'm guessing 90% of the patrol is fine and are trying to look out for people who may get spooked by someone "flying" by at 25mph, a few cross over the line, and GSS acts in an incendiary manner. A lot of the incidents I hear GSS complaining about are on Paradise, which is marked as a slow zone for its entire length. Slow zones are about comfort, not safety.



This reminds me of the whole "community policing" fad that is coming back around at the cops in the cities.  Cops are discovering that getting out of their cars, getting to know the regulars goes a long way towards keeping the peace.  Might work here too.  Rather than busting on them, keep a repoire with them.  We know who you are, where you live what you like to do, that stuff.  Work with them people!  

I learned a long time ago that I hate being an enforcer - I'm real bad at it.  Get some "ambassadors" to do this sort of stuff and let patrol do what they are trained to do, drop ropes (er, uh, save lives.).

Or, maybe, GSS just wants to be on TV


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 10, 2009)

billski said:


> This reminds me of the whole "community policing" fad that is coming back around at the cops in the cities.  Cops are discovering that getting out of their cars, getting to know the regulars goes a long way towards keeping the peace.  Might work here too.  Rather than busting on them, keep a repoire with them.  We know who you are, where you live what you like to do, that stuff.  Work with them people!
> 
> I learned a long time ago that I hate being an enforcer - I'm real bad at it.  Get some "ambassadors" to do this sort of stuff and let patrol do what they are trained to do, drop ropes (er, uh, save lives.).
> 
> Or, maybe, GSS just wants to be on TV




It would be nice for me, AtomicSkier, and Root to just go out and ski a few runs with the ski patrollers..I want more friends in this world..not enemys...

I respect those who respect me..I'm looking forward to our meeting this weekend.


----------



## AtomicSkier (Mar 10, 2009)

billski said:


> This reminds me of the whole "community policing" fad that is coming back around at the cops in the cities.  Cops are discovering that getting out of their cars, getting to know the regulars goes a long way towards keeping the peace.  Might work here too.  Rather than busting on them, keep a repoire with them.  We know who you are, where you live what you like to do, that stuff.  Work with them people!
> 
> I learned a long time ago that I hate being an enforcer - I'm real bad at it.  Get some "ambassadors" to do this sort of stuff and let patrol do what they are trained to do, drop ropes (er, uh, save lives.).
> 
> Or, maybe, GSS just wants to be on TV


As far as community policing, I have a perfect solution for that that I wrote on my "notes" for the meeting before you posted that, but the community policy is a good analogy.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 10, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> Fixed it for ya :razz:



I don't know why but looking at that picture reminded me of Eddie Murphy in Raw, making the siren noise and saying, 'Pull ovah, pull ovah'


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 11, 2009)

Back at Blue tonight for some night skiing.  About 15 runs in, my zipper on my jacket kinda falls off the track, so I took 1 run off, to try to fix it.  I sit down on the bench at the top of the six pack and just out of randomness, I ask the other guys hanging around the bench if anyone had a leatherman on them.  Stroke of luck, one of the guys did.  Then he also offers me a beer and a shot of vodka.  Naturally, I accepted.  He offered me a Vicoden as well, but I passed on that.  So we got to talking, and they guy asks me if I've had any run-ins with the ski patrol.  So I start telling them the whole story, as well as put in a plug for PASR.com.  So then the guy start telling me how he got yelled at for skiing fast down challenge, so don't feel bad GSS, you're not the only one.  They didn't get chased off the mountain however.

Skied with Toast, GSS, SnoSkier and Zaldon tonight.  Mountain was a ghost town.  No speed traps on Paradise and the snow was super fast.  I got 22 runs in.


----------



## Zand (Mar 11, 2009)

Man... and I thought the patrollers at Wachusett went nuts on Conifer. I've been yelled at there for doing short snappy turns down the side... they are fast turns which apparently gave them the impression that I was skiing fast or something. Just last week I got yelled at for skiing about 50 feet down the mountain road from Smith, going down a little side trail to the next section of mountain road, and back onto the trail. At no point did I go out of sight or earshot of Smith, but I got an earful by the patroller when I got back. "If you got hurt no one would see you and you'd piss us off if we had to come find you... go over there again and you're done for the month." 

Man I can't wait to get away from there. Nor do I ever want to go find out what it's like having these guys running around with WHISTLES!?!?


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Back at Blue tonight for some night skiing.  About 15 runs in, my zipper on my jacket kinda falls off the track, so I took 1 run off, to try to fix it.  I sit down on the bench at the top of the six pack and just out of randomness, I ask the other guys hanging around the bench if anyone had a leatherman on them.  Stroke of luck, one of the guys did.  Then he also offers me a beer and a shot of vodka.  Naturally, I accepted.  *He offered me a Vicoden as well, but I passed on that*.  So we got to talking, and they guy asks me if I've had any run-ins with the ski patrol.  So I start telling them the whole story, as well as put in a plug for PASR.com.  So then the guy start telling me how he got yelled at for skiing fast down challenge, so don't feel bad GSS, you're not the only one.  They didn't get chased off the mountain however.
> 
> Skied with Toast, GSS, SnoSkier and Zaldon tonight.  Mountain was a ghost town.  No speed traps on Paradise and the snow was super fast.  I got 22 runs in.




That's one upscale hill you guys got----at Greek your lucky if someone offers you some old dirt weed :smile:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 12, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> That's one upscale hill you guys got----at Greek your lucky if someone offers you some old dirt weed :smile:



LOL..dirt weed is for making Brownies..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

bump


----------

